# Offical Lake Chemung Meet-N-Greet thread



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## steve339 (Dec 24, 2010)

Sounds like it's going to be a great time. I got too much stuff going on that day to join you folks. Hope you guys have good weather and tight lines. Don't forget to post the pics from the day.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

i have been reading joe66 post buying all this new stuff and had to check to see if he is going LOL


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I'm out. Headin' north for tip up town but I'll be on Higgin's.

Have fun boys and watch Vicky around the fire


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I'm out. Headin' north for tip up town but I'll be on Higgin's.
> 
> Have fun boys and watch Vicky around the fire


Kelly- isn't tip up town the 28-30th? Anyways have fun up north. 

I guess Walleye Mike never got my PM. I PM'd him a couple days after I started the thread to see if we could get this thread sticky'd so it would keep it on the top so everyone would see it. Haven't got a reply back.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I'm out. Headin' north for tip up town but I'll be on Higgin's.
> 
> Have fun boys and watch Vicky around the fire


 Barley pops will keep things in check .


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I'm out. Headin' north for tip up town but I'll be on Higgin's.
> 
> Have fun boys and watch Vicky around the fire


 I can understand you going up north.The fear of me taking your 5 bucks and the Chemung bragging rights,can be to much for people to handle.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Kelly- isn't tip up town the 28-30th? Anyways have fun up north.
> 
> I guess Walleye Mike never got my PM. I PM'd him a couple days after I started the thread to see if we could get this thread sticky'd so it would keep it on the top so everyone would see it. Haven't got a reply back.


Sorry, just found it.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks Mike! You coming out??


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Thanks Mike! You coming out??


Probably not.

I did attend the one probably 8 years ago or so.


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

I would love to come out and join. Not 100% sure though if I do come it'll be a +1 too. I used Tp have alot of fun fishin that lake! Those rumors are true, some real big eyes around just hard to find.


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

I would love to come out and join. Not 100% sure though, if I do come it'll be a +1 too. I used to have alot of fun fishin that lake! Those rumors are true, some real big eyes around just hard to find. I'll pm you with a for sure.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Just let me know, shoot me a PM or post here. It will be a great time.


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

Where exactly is the boat launch on this lake? I think I've seen it before, last summer, but I can't remember. Is it right off of Grand River near that Chevy dealership?

I might go out and fish it one night this week if I can. Anyone ever have any luck with the night bite there?


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

earlfriend said:


> Where exactly is the boat launch on this lake? I think I've seen it before, last summer, but I can't remember. Is it right off of Grand River near that Chevy dealership?
> 
> I might go out and fish it one night this week if I can. Anyone ever have any luck with the night bite there?


The boat launch is off of Hughes Rd. Which is the light just east of wonderland marina. Turn on to Hughes road and go down around the curve and it will be on your left. There will be a state boat launch sign just after the houses.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

yes on the night fishing caught gills and specks


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

so who is all going need a list


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

List update:
Duck-Hunter
Kcud-rellik
Spitfire
RippinLipp (pending)
Joe66
Shawnfire +4
Zeeke33(pending)
DetroitIron
Rex_
Kingfishcam
2manyfish
Rattleman7 +2
Deer Ducker +2
Jvanhees
Earlfriend +1
RaisinRat
Johnny A +1(pending)

As of right now we are looking at possibly 27 people. I might also have a couple buddies show up.

I'm surprised know one else has showed any interest. I'm going to PM everyone this Sunday(week before the outing) just as a reminder.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

I might have an extra 1 - 3 people as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

kcud rellik said:


> I might have an extra 1 - 3 people as well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
have mikey and maybe one other guy coming with me


----------



## duck-n-nutz (Sep 20, 2008)

Duck-Hunter said:


> List update:
> Duck-Hunter
> Kcud-rellik
> Spitfire
> ...


there might be 4 or 5 of us but it will be last min.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Sounds good!


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Has anyone pre scouted which pizza places will deliver to the boat launch yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

kcud rellik said:


> Has anyone pre scouted which pizza places will deliver to the boat launch yet?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ha we found out on the youth hunt this year Jets would deliever to that lake that was kind of off the beaten path. Chemung is close enough to the city. Shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## huntnyotes (Jan 14, 2011)

im in too


----------



## Lildenson (Jan 13, 2011)

i fished chemunge last night and didnt get anything....im guessing there all were the open water is.. i wish i could make it to the MnG but i gotta work that day from 10-3 if u guys are still out there after 3 ill be there


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Idk about everybody else but I will probably be there until at least dark. When ya show up look for the group of guys who are doin more talkin then fishin n that'll be us. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lildenson (Jan 13, 2011)

alright sounds good man...my name is travis...you will notice me when i pull into the boat launch cause i have a really loud dodge truck lol


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

We'll keep an ear out for ya then travis! Haha

Anyone going to the MnG have a spare 2 person shanty they'd want to trade for a Lowrance H2Oc hand held GPS?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JAZZY (Jan 12, 2011)

Was the open water on the West end of the lake? Meaning straight out from the parking lot not the boat launch?


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

List update:
Duck-Hunter
Kcud-rellik +1-3
Spitfire
RippinLipp (pending)
Joe66
Shawnfire +4
Zeeke33(pending)
DetroitIron
Rex_
Kingfishcam
2manyfish
Rattleman7 +2
Deer Ducker +2
Jvanhees
Earlfriend +1
RaisinRat
Johnny A +1(pending)
Huntnyotes
Lildenson

Jazzy you joining us?

Just got in from fishing with Rex_ and Joe66. Had a great time and can't wait for the MnG


----------



## JAZZY (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, I will be joining you guys with a family member.


----------



## Lildenson (Jan 13, 2011)

i have a 2 person shanty i might be considering...we will have to meet up and talk...it all depends on if my gf wants to keep fishing or not... but ya sunday ill be out there...ill keep and eye out for you all.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

well it is getting closer to the day


----------



## Lildenson (Jan 13, 2011)

were at on the lake you all meeting at? like right in front of the boat launch or to the right side?


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

We are meeting right in front of the boat launch.

I might have my quad(little Kawasaki). I'll also be wearing black and grey bibs. In the morning you can't miss us, it will be a group of guys just standing around.


----------



## DOG 7448 (Jan 1, 2011)

Gonna try to make myself. Got a birthday party to go to friday night at a bar in flint so if i dont get shot, mugged or too drunk Ill be there!:yikes:


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

How much ice is out there? Enough for a loaded quad and be safe? I thought I read there was open water on the west side of the lake...


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

the east side has 12 + west side is iffy..... which is normal.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

kingfishcam said:


> How much ice is out there? Enough for a loaded quad and be safe? I thought I read there was open water on the west side of the lake...


 Had a good 12" as of sunday,plenty safe for quads. There has been plenty of guys using them out there for a while now.

Bring your power auger if you got one,if not I will rent mine :evilsmile At the end of the day I will have more money than the contest winner Muhahahaha!! :lol:


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

DOG 7448 said:


> Gonna try to make myself. Got a birthday party to go to friday night at a bar in flint so if i dont get shot, mugged or too drunk Ill be there!:yikes:


Hope you make it back!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

SPITFIRE said:


> Had a good 12" as of sunday,plenty safe for quads. There has been plenty of guys using them out there for a while now.
> 
> Bring your power auger if you got one,if not I will rent mine :evilsmile At the end of the day I will have more money than the contest winner Muhahahaha!! :lol:


I dont have an auger. So I guess I will be payin!!


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

Duck-Hunter said:


> We are meeting right in front of the boat launch.
> 
> I might have my quad(little Kawasaki). I'll also be wearing black and grey bibs. In the morning you can't miss us, it will be a group of guys just standing around.


 
Are we gonna have to push that quad all over the place this weekend?? :lol:


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

kingfishcam said:


> I dont have an auger. So I guess I will be payin!!


 Whatever is mine is yours Cam,so if you need anything come get it. you bringing your son out?


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

it's going to be nice to meet everyone, looked at the lake today and it appears the west side is locked up so i will be pulling off grandriver


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

shawnfire said:


> it's going to be nice to meet everyone, looked at the lake today and it appears the west side is locked up so i will be pulling off grandriver


 
SHHHHHHHHH

I was planning on going over there, dont be giving people ideas


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Rex_ said:


> Are we gonna have to push that quad all over the place this weekend?? :lol:


Lol, I hope not, going to give it a test run on my lake.

Just a few more days! I'm going to try and hit it before then. Should of stuck to my original plan today and fished Chemung. Fished Joslin and caught bout two dozen DINK gills, one keeper crappie, a 9-10" shiner, and a suspended catfish!


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Lol, I hope not, going to give it a test run on my lake.
> 
> Just a few more days! I'm going to try and hit it before then. Should of stuck to my original plan today and fished Chemung. Fished Joslin and caught bout two dozen DINK gills, one keeper crappie, a 9-10" shiner, and a suspended catfish!


 
Thats pretty cool about the catfish :lol:

I hit Chemung last weekend and i caught nothing but dink gills as fast as I could get my line back in the water (was in about 22' of water). I kept moving to try and find something bigger but just kept catching dinks. I think I ended up with 2 keepers out of probably 35-40 fish


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

SPITFIRE said:


> Whatever is mine is yours Cam,so if you need anything come get it. you bringing your son out?


No kids, need a day off!


----------



## Lildenson (Jan 13, 2011)

ill rent out my auger....5 dollars a hole hahahahahaha..jkjkjk


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

SPITFIRE said:


> Had a good 12" as of sunday,plenty safe for quads. There has been plenty of guys using them out there for a while now.
> 
> Bring your power auger if you got one,if not I will rent mine :evilsmile At the end of the day I will have more money than the contest winner Muhahahaha!! :lol:


You gonna wear a sign on your back that says "50 cents per hole" so we know who ya are? Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

kcud rellik said:


> You gonna wear a sign on your back that says "50 cents per hole" so we know who ya are? Haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I'll pass lol but I know A guy coming that might "rattleman7" he claims his holes are cheap :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rattleman7 (Sep 1, 2008)

spitfire your just mad cuz no matter how cheap my holes may be ill always pull more fish then you


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

is anyone going to bring a radio???????


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

shawnfire said:


> is anyone going to bring a radio???????


Good question I'll probably bring mine and we can pick a channel in the mornin. As for the other type of radio, yes I'll have tunes at my shanty.

I'm going to try to hit Chemung tomorrow morning. Going to try and be on the ice around 9 and probably fish til noonish. Depends if I get called into work. Ill be fishin solo so if anyone wants to join me shoot me a PM. I have room for one more in the shanty. I know it's a late notice but if anyone wants to come out u can pm me any time, I check the forums from my phone 98% of the time as it is.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Next question....

Where is the closest bait store? I am in need of jigs and bait!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

kingfishcam said:


> Next question....
> 
> Where is the closest bait store? I am in need of jigs and bait!


Midwest Sports. They are tucked in the northeast corner of Old 23 and Grand River in Brighton.


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

doesn't look like I'll be making it guys. The old lady made some plans behind my back....women.

Hope you guys do well out there. Somebody take some pics!


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

we will open at 7 on sunday....... midwest is tucked in a strip mall there is a farm bureau agent there also.....


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

shawnfire said:


> we will open at 7 on sunday....... midwest is tucked in a strip mall there is a farm bureau agent there also.....


I remember the place now! Thanks!


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

So what are we figuring for the next one? Someplace local or Higgens? Any idea about timeframe?


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

local crooked maybe or silver or woodland?????


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

If we did Higgins it wouldn't be for awhile, ice wasnt all that great last I heard plus the smelt don't pick up until about the end of feb.

We can do a local one within the next couple weeks. I've never fished crooked thru the ice, I have during the summer and i could imagine walking that lake would suck dragging a shanty. 

Only problem with woodland that I could see is parking and there isn't a plan B for parking there. I haven't drove by there yet this winter but when I use to fish it I remember the lot filled up quick on the weekends.

Silver wouldn't be a bad lake to hit.


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

im down for silver!!!


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

Silver sounds good


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Whens we goin to silver? Does this call for a new thread?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## duck-n-nutz (Sep 20, 2008)

Silver wouldn't be a bad lake to hit.[/QUOTE]

Which Silver lake are guys talking about?

Thanks


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

Silver Lake in the Pinckney recreation area


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Allrighty then girls, work up a silver lake M&G and see who bites.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I would be game for Silver lake.


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

SPITFIRE said:


> Allrighty then girls, work up a silver lake M&G and see who bites.



Those spitfire broad heads sure leave one hell of a blood trail


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I just got in from fishin, gunna clean em then I'll throw together a thread for silver.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Let me know what date you guys would like for the outing, check out this thread and post up --> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3516624#post3516624


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Rex_ said:


> Those spitfire broad heads sure leave one hell of a blood trail


 They sure do a good job on delivering the carnage .


----------

